# New LGD and my plan



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

We are getting our first LGD, an Anatolian/Akbash cross female, in just a couple of weeks. She will be about 8 weeks old when she comes home. She has been on a large farm and has lived with a couple of bummer lambs since birth in the pasture. 

We have dairy goats and about 2 acres total.

This is my plan for her introduction to the herd and farm as well as our family. Please let me know if you think I should do anything differently...

Puppy will be in a 5X10 pen with 1 or 2 bottle kids. This pen is in the middle of the barnyard so the other goats and all the chickens will be meandering around. 

Each evening and/or morning I plan to leash her and walk the perimeter of the pasture with her along with the herd. Then back into the pen with her new friends. 

I plan to leave her secured in the pen with the kids for about 3 weeks to really bond with them. I'll feed twice a day and work on some minimal commands after our perimeter walk (sit, no, stay and come) but really limit our interaction with her so she bonds with the goats.

Once her bond is strong I'll work more on people and outside socialization as well as letting her out with the herd while they are out in the pasture during the day. I'll continue the perimeter rounds evening and morning until its 

I do have a question though, we lock our goats up in pens at night. Should she be locked up at night with them or be allowed to roam in the barnyard? (barnyard is 1/4 acre separated by non-climb fence from the pasture) I would imagine that I want her in the barnyard loose but also worry about her being young..?

Thanks for all of your input! We are so excited to have her at our farm and want to have a "successful relationship" with her


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

With 2 acres it would be much cheaper and safer in the long run to invest in fencing and not a dog. A dog has to sleep sometimes and can't be everywhere. A fence will be there all the time and you don't have to feed and vet it.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

pancho said:


> With 2 acres it would be much cheaper and safer in the long run to invest in fencing and not a dog. A dog has to sleep sometimes and can't be everywhere. A fence will be there all the time and you don't have to feed and vet it.


We have fences but would like a little more security for our herd. I guess I should also mention that our two acres is surrounded on 2 sides by over 3000 acres of open land. Coyote's are as common as deer around here and we've had no less than 5 at our back fence.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think a dog is a good option. They do a lot more than just protect the flock. They are wonderful for protecting the family too.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

5 by 10 is pretty small for her let alone a couple of bottle kids. I would not do that anyway as she might try to play with them. She is also too young to be in such a small space with some bottle kids unattended. If she were to hurt them then what? It would not be her fault since she is a baby and humans put her in that situation. 

In the daytime I would have her out and correct any behavior I did not agree with. I would also allow the animals to teach her to respect their space, my goats hit and I let them do it. 

At night I would put her in the pen alone with toys and things to chew on so she has something to keep her busy and not try to dig out. I would feed her in the pen before letting her out and feed her when I put her in for the night. Some of my goats and all of my chickens like to try and eat dog food. 

I would not limit my interaction with her she needs to know you are in charge and can and will brush her, clip her nails, come when called and etc. I never expect them to come when they are going after something but if they are not then they had better when called. 

Since you only have two acres, but around surrounded by open land, does that mean no close neighbor's around in case she does escape? Pyrs can be quite wandery and some neighbors are not ok with dogs on their properties. Mine will jump fences to get at a coyote or stray dog. Thankfully they do not go onto other's properties and they stop at the boundary.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think for a more well rounded dog, you should have her spending time in the house with the family as part of her day. Use the time to teach her a few basic obedience commands, such as sitting at the door and waiting for you to tell her "out" when going outside. This will expand into having her sit patiently while you open and close gates. Having her in the house will make it easier for her to be in a vet's office. Teach her a recall in the living room, and everywhere in the two acres. Later, work her on the recall outside of the fence because dogs don't generalize and she doesn't understand that sit or come near the shed means sit or come beyond the property and she won't obey.

I would also have family members take turns feeding her. At first, she should be hand fed, then just have her sit and wait a few seconds while the food is put down for her. This teaches her self discipline and keeps her from jumping on people. She should be fed three times a day (possibly four, ask your vet) when you first get her. Don't forget to have friends bring other dogs over so she can be socially adept with dogs when she isn't running them off the property.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

beewench said:


> We have fences but would like a little more security for our herd. I guess I should also mention that our two acres is surrounded on 2 sides by over 3000 acres of open land. Coyote's are as common as deer around here and we've had no less than 5 at our back fence.


The area around you does not really matter. You only have 2 acres. It wouldn't take much to fence it with a well built fence and an electric wire.
You wouldn't have to worry about training the dog, food for the dog, or vet bills. Also wouldn't have to worry about the dog escaping. 
You just don't have the room for a LGD.


----------

